

Blind spots that smart people should be aware of - rajesh301
http://www.rajeshsetty.com/2011/11/24/blind-spots-that-smart-people-should-be-aware-of/

======
WalterSear
Has hacker news turned into cosmopolitan? This really didn't say much, and
said nothing actionable. Might as well been a list of 'people you meet at the
office party'

~~~
rajesh301
The goal of the article was to raise awareness of some blind spots that smart
people face. Just being aware of them is already a good first step. Hacker
News is a place where so many smart people hang out and I thought people here
will relate to one or more items in the list.

------
Confusion
Also known as 'blind spots the socially well-adjusted and naive should be
aware of'. Unfortunately, no ways to recognize whether _you_ are suffering
from one of these blind spots. It's easy to brush it off as 'yeah, I know
folks that have this problem'

~~~
rajesh301
Blind spots are hard to see and probably that's why they are called "blind"
spots. I have found time and again that discussions with my mentors brings
forth some blind spots to the forefront. Mentors have an uncanny ability to
notice things that we should be noticing. They may not have all the answers
but the probing questions they ask can make us aware of at least some of the
blind spots.

My $.02 of course.

